# Holes in door where armrest mounts striped out



## jbranontn (Sep 4, 2008)

Any ideas on how to fix this problem. Already thought of using bigger screw but already using the biggest that will fit through the base part?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

You could insert something along with the screw into the hole to take up some space, like a piece of solid wire(cobbel wire) or a tail end of a wire tie or three. May be enough to do what you need.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Rukee is right. Wire would do it. Also, aluminum foil or thin brass shimstock. Or, you could weld up the hole and re-drill. You could also turn down the head and shank of the oversized bolt, leaving the threads alone, on a lathe so it'd fit thru the armrest bolster......
Jeff


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

In the past, I have riveted a small piece of sheet metal over the enlarged hole. Then re-drilled it.


----------



## dtroit (Sep 13, 2008)

how bout using a bolt,washer,nut? through the other side?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

dtroit said:


> how bout using a bolt,washer,nut? through the other side?


Except, how would you hold the nut on the inside with the door panel and everything on?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

You could hot rivet it.....that way, it'd never come off!!!! Be sure to pack it with plenty of asbestos so you dont burn the plastic. Also, you'll have to drill a hole in the door skin so you can get a rivet buck in from the other side.......


----------



## dtroit (Sep 13, 2008)

try a cip nut then?


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

A clip nut sounds like a great idea.....


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Doesn't a clip nut require a slot next to the hole to install it??


----------

